# Low dose of Xanax and sexual issues?



## Ryan321 (Mar 20, 2011)

Hello everyone, I'm on Xanax .25mgs, which I figured is a very small dose, and I take it once a night mainly for the past few weeks. However, recently my libido has dropped massively and my erections are, well, nearly non-existent. I'm 27 years old and I seriously feel like a 70 year old man. Hardly horny, and when I am, It takes me forever to get going and can't even get above a little over half mast!! :afr 

Needless to say, not a good thing to have happen to a man with anxiety issues at the moment. Anyone know if this may be the Xanax? I mean, can that low a dose cause these problems all day long? This issue is seriously freaking me out...


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow thats strange sorry but are you on anything else other than Xanax?
thats a really low dose, and personally i find benzos help me relax so sexual stuff is not so much an issue but its different for everyone i suppose

so aside from any other conditions have u been diagnosed with SA or Anxiety?
have u tried other medications? because antidepressants and antipsychotics can decrease libido and cause problems 

Yohimbine is good for increasing libido and its legal and effective in both guys and girls so you could get some of that


----------



## Ryan321 (Mar 20, 2011)

I have long suffered from bouts of GAD. I'm sure I may also be depressed. I'm thinking that it may be a combination of the anxiety, depression and mild sedative effect... ugh. This wasn't happening a month ago, so I'm keeping that in mind and trying not to worry too much haha

Currently only on the Xanax, but I may ask to be put on Wellbutrin since it is supposed to help with the libido issues.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes, Xanax can do that, though I'm shocked by hearing of it at a mere 0.25 mg. The subject of benzo sexual side effects rarely comes up on this forum because hardly anybody here takes them at levels anywhere near high enough to cause problems in that area.

I've complained of such issues, but then I have a prescription for 10mg of Xanax a day -- 40 times as much as you.


----------



## Ryan321 (Mar 20, 2011)

Well, I am also prescribed Xanax XR 1mg, but haven't taken one of those in a about 4 days, and the .25mg is sometimes knocked up (by my insomnia hating delirium) into the 1mg range at most lol. 

I'd imagine it has to do with a tolerance to dosage thing as far as side effects go, since .75mgs will make me go from wide awake to dead asleep in about 45minutes... the 10mgs you have taken would likely cause me to wake up a few months from now... 

I took 5mgs of Cialis a week ago, and everything worked completely fine for a few days, so I don't think the issue is something wrong with the plumbing... at least the rare plumbing problems that can happen to a man of my age.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

yeah i am also surprised it would happen with such a low dose but i used to have a 4 mg a day xanax addiction and the same thing happened to me. you could put the prettiest girl in front of me and it wouldn't do anything for me.


----------



## Ryan321 (Mar 20, 2011)

Quick update, I stopped taking the Xanax and once I reassured myself everything was normal, everything came back to "functioning" again :boogie

I doubt it was the low dose of Xanax, but I stopped it for now just to be safe. But at that low a dose, It was likely my own mind. I have a new appreciation for how seriously debilitated your sexual response can become due to anxiety...


----------

